# GE AV-line Switch Gear/Boards



## Wmackay (Sep 22, 2010)

Have some old GE AV-line Gear at customers service center looking to install 11 new 480v/120v tranformers and panel boards. 



Looking to save the customer some cost maybe even finding some used circuit breakers.

Anyone know where I can find some detailed information on breaker types that will or will not work with this system? I have googled GE and found nothing of any use
8 @ 125 amps
2 @ 200 amps
1 @ 350 amps


----------



## Wmackay (Sep 22, 2010)

Wrong pic But there is an av-line beside CCB


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

https://www.southlandelectrical.com/index.asp

There in the next town over!


----------

